# Cuánta corriente consume un led infrarrojo?



## luu.-bass (Abr 7, 2010)

Bueno, mi duda es esa, porque no encuentro el data sheet.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 7, 2010)

los leds pueden consumir la corriente que vos les hagas pasar... un valor "normal" serian 10mA


----------



## fer_jazz (Abr 8, 2010)

Tal y como dice Pablofunes90, siempre debes verificar las especificaciones del led pero normalmente consumen de 15 a 20mA.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 8, 2010)

aca te dejo una hoja de datos... http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/103725/ETC/383-2UBC-C470.html
recordá que los leds infrarrojos se desempeñan mucho mejor cuando se alimentan con un tren de pulsos (generalmente a 38KHz)
saludos


----------

